# Anyone have art or doodles to show off?



## OldestMagician (Jan 5, 2014)

I just wondered if there are any artists/doodlers around on the forum that have any work they want to show? <br>
I do a bit of doodling now and again and I also spent 2 years at Tafe studying graphic design (turns out there isn't much work about) so I'd love to see other peoples work 






Touched up and recoloured B&W photo






Beer bottle label






Little paper character of myself






And a doodle


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 5, 2014)

I did art in school an this is some of the stuff i did;

My Year 10 art appropriation from Aubrey Beardsley, drawing on Asian influences.





also Year 10 installation artwork, drawing inspiration from Andy Goldsworthy 








My Year 12 HSC major Work "39-18-33" (barbies dimensions) which is a life-size model of barbie, with dress.





and then a random doodle from when I'm bored using water colours.





Moral of the story doing art at school will teach you to talk total BS


----------



## FAY (Jan 5, 2014)

No DOODLES thanks :shock: I would like to enjoy my dinner :shock:


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 5, 2014)

I designed the logo for a mates band (Amalgam)...


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Because this is a reptile forum... 
Recent pencil portrait of Connor the darwin carpet:


----------



## phatty (Jan 5, 2014)

PeppersGirl said:


> Because this is a reptile forum...
> Recent pencil portrait of Connor the darwin carpet:
> 
> View attachment 303451



Wow very nice and great detail 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sharky (Jan 5, 2014)

PeppersGirl said:


> Because this is a reptile forum...
> Recent pencil portrait of Connor the darwin carpet:
> 
> View attachment 303451



I was going to post but.....DAYUM GIRL! That is amazing


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 5, 2014)

PeppersGirl said:


> Because this is a reptile forum...
> Recent pencil portrait of Connor the darwin carpet:
> 
> View attachment 303451


That is awesome! Do you have any more?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys 
I have some from the last couple of years... King parrots and echidna (pencil) and the last is an acrylic portrait of my beardie Charlie (she doesn't have eyes if you're wondering about the face shape).


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 6, 2014)

PeppersGirl

omg you are so talented.....did you attend art school to develop your skills ?

Thank you for sharing 

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Nothing beyond the usual school art classes and a few tips picked up around the place Sandee... it's mostly just years of practice and a passion for doing that sort of thing. 

C'mon sharky, please post  Who else has some stuff to share?


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 6, 2014)

You are every good PeppersGirl. You should get into it and make some good $$


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 6, 2014)

FAY said:


> No DOODLES thanks :shock: I would like to enjoy my dinner :shock:


you mean no doodles of a doodle?


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 6, 2014)

View attachment 303484


Just something I drew a few years ago now.

By the way awesome pics PeppersGirl. I am assuming your art is just a hobby (as is mine), but maybe the sale of a few drawings could finance your snake hobby. I have been told for years to sell mine and I have recently been offered a place in a shop to do so.....I am seriously thinking about it, but only to finance my snake hobby. (I will PM you with another idea)

photo didn't work trying to sort it.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jan 6, 2014)

PeppersGirl said:


> Thanks guys
> I have some from the last couple of years... King parrots and echidna (pencil) and the last is an acrylic portrait of my beardie Charlie (she doesn't have eyes if you're wondering about the face shape).
> 
> View attachment 303472
> ...



You have a gift. 
My father was a painter, my mother is also talented, yet I can hardly draw a straight line


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Where's the fun in a straight line? Bendy ones are better, can't draw a lifelike snake with a straight line anyway


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 7, 2014)

PeppersGirl said:


> Where's the fun in a straight line? Bendy ones are better, can't draw a lifelike snake with a straight line anyway



Straight lines are boring, here is something with a few different lines....hope it shows up ok.

Found another one.


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 7, 2014)

peppersgirl your talented i wish i could draw like that im no good with making stuff look 3d unless its a basic shape lol


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 17, 2014)

I graduated fine art in 09' before moving into architecture. Still draw every day though. Glad to see there are a few fellow artists in the Herp world  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you have any architectural drawings to show off? I did mechanical drawing at school which was hard enough haha


----------



## Flash1paul (Feb 4, 2014)

That's awesome!! You must've sort hours at that!!


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 4, 2014)

Not really art, but it's a little craft-y. 1948 - 1961 Stanley #4 plane. Yesterday when I picked it up, and today.


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 5, 2014)

blackhead13 said:


> Straight lines are boring, here is something with a few different lines....hope it shows up ok.
> 
> Found another one.



I really like the 1st one; what medium is that ?

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know of any casual art schools in Brisbane ?


----------



## blackhead13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just boring old ink on paper. 
Nothing too special, A2 spirax sketch book but I did use a 0.25mm rapidograph pen.


----------



## slide (Feb 6, 2014)

Just mucking around at work, livening up the joint with paint pens during some down time


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 6, 2014)

RE: "Just boring old ink on paper. 
Nothing too special, A2 spirax sketch book but I did use a 0.25mm rapidograph pen."

 Sometimes you dont need something to jump out at you, to perk interest lol!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 6, 2014)

A mixed bag of stuffs

View attachment 305177
View attachment 305178
View attachment 305179
View attachment 305180
View attachment 305181
View attachment 305182
View attachment 305183
View attachment 305184


Did these up to 4am this morn. 07.02.14 View attachment 305276
View attachment 305275
View attachment 305274


----------



## Shaggydog (Feb 7, 2014)

I used to do a far bit of art, but these days I do more craft. Latest to oldest.


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 8, 2014)

*Sssstuff*

So I have been trying all day to upload some of my projects *little angry face* hope that this time it works...

I don't have a lot of free time these days, between working full time, Uni, 2 kids, The Zoo..... I like to do a lot of random sketches with pencils, but lately I have been branching out a bit with my "creativity". Got so tired of looking at my boring work boots, and I love comics so thought I would put my old comics to good use. 

I have started on a new set of shoes for my son as well.


----------

